# Fayette Cats



## fisher_dude (Oct 8, 2007)

My fishing buddy and I went to the lake this morning hoping the weather was going to be clear but that wasn't the case. It started with lightening on the lake then rain so we waited till it broke just enough to get out and catch some. Tried couple of places finally found us a spot and got lucky.


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice cats, congrats on some nice fish. The lake has been 3 foot low, I heard they were starting to pump water into the lake now, and probably will be for the next month...fishing should imporove there quickly.

Weldon Kirk
******************************


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

Yes, Weldon is right. We have the river pumps running so we should see the level coming up. 

Thanks,
Noel


----------



## Outklassed (Jan 13, 2007)

Good job dad, on putting your boy on some fish.


----------



## rlross (Feb 20, 2007)

GOOD LOOKING FISH. I FISHED FAYETTE SUNDAY AND CAUGHT 10 IN FOUR HRS. 3-5#. RL02


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

WTG fisher dude, that is a cool report and pics. and those are some very nice channel cats.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

nice looking fish wtg!


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, all I can say is. About time you caught some fish....j/k....


----------



## fisher_dude (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Cajunasian cograts on that new fishing partner and you know some just get lucky but it was cold


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Fayette cats where on today smallest was 2lb. the rest where 4lb, the biggest was 6.5 weighed at old park 12 total 3 hours water was slick very nice day.Coop


----------



## rlross (Feb 20, 2007)

CAUGHT 31 CATS AT THE DISHCHARGE FRI. NIGHT. LIFE IS GOOD. USING SURE SHOT AND DANNY KING PUNCH BAIT IIN 3 FT. OF WATER.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Way to go rlross, i know the game is on i did not go to the discharge but will go now.Thanks for the report.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Went back this morning 10am tell 12noon all cats were 3lb to 4lb all caught on sureshot 12 total the wind got up and i headed home to get ready for the big game. Later Coop.


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

Way to go, James! Sounds like things are starting to heat up. I am going to head over there soon. I will give you a shout and maybe we can hook up.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Sounds good Matt, iam still out of work so should be making more trips soon.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Another great trip 15 big kitties 31/2 to 5lb. all on sureshot 3 1/2 hours water still down, but the bite is soft then game on 10 to 12 foot of water.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

STILL DOING GOOD 14 IN 3 HOURS ALL 3LB TO 4LBS ALL ON SURESHOT 10 TO 12 FEET OF WATER TAKE YOUR TIME AND IT WILL PAY OFF. ALL CAUGHT IN 1 SPOT. TIGHT LINE TO EVERYONE.


----------



## fisher_dude (Oct 8, 2007)

*Fishing Monday*

Coop has the bite been in the AM, taking my fishing bud and his brother and uncle :doowapsta


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

I get there at 8:30 and leave by12:30 with the bite still on.I dont like cleaning alot at one time so there fore i leave.Good luck.


----------



## fisher_dude (Oct 8, 2007)

*Got to Go*

Got to go yesterday, took my fishing bud and his uncle, and we made there before sunrise got out on the water. We loaded the box with 20 channels and 1 Blue that my boy caught, all on Shureshot punch bait in 8 to 14 foot of water and finished around noon.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

f.d., glad ya:ll found them there bitting real good right now, hitting bait hard.Congrads & good report.Coop


----------

